# Newbie question: 2005 F150.... which plow?



## 66 BADBOY

Hey guys, 

I'm new to the site, obviously! I currently have a 1989 Dodge W150 with an older Meyer plow on it. Pretty sure its a 7' 6" plow, never really checked. It has the E-60 pump on it. Its the type that you only remove the plow itself from the truck, the pump and lights stay on the truck. It's pretty heavy.

Well, my kids are getting to the age where we have to get another reliable vehicle. One minivan isn't enough anymore, and my Dodge is BEAT. Not trusty at all. So I'm thinking about a newer truck (2005 ish) and a new plow. I'm thinking about either of my friends' lease turn ins. One guy has a 2005 F-150 XLT extended cab with a 4.6L. The other guy has a 2005 F-150 Crew Cab, 5.4L with the trailer tow package.

I only plow my 200ft driveway, 14ft wide of cement, and 14ft wide of gravel. I usually hit my parents driveway too (approximately 36x50).

Is the 4.6L big enough? 

Would I be OK with the 4.6L without the trailer tow setup (which consists of a trans cooler, steeper rear gear)

Is there a plow you guys recommend for what I will be doing? The ones I'm looking at right now are:
Western Pro 7.5 (is this too heavy?)
Western Suburbanite
Meyer ST 7.5 (is this too heavy?)
Boss Sport Duty 
Boss Standard Duty (is this too heavy?)
Blizzard 760LT

Easy on/off is a must, with the light bar/pump staying with the plow.

FWIW.....I like the back blade setup that Western offers for the Pro Plow.

Thanks!!!

Barry


----------



## toby4492

A Sno-way 26 or 29 series plow can go on your model year F150.

You can learn more at http://www.snoway.com


----------



## MileHigh

I've got the ST Meyer 7.5 weighing in @ 656# and with the wings @ 70# comes to 726#.
My 150 handles it nicely. I run timbrens all around, and ballast weight behind the rear axle. I believe that if it wasn't for the timbrens and ballast...the truck wouldn't plow nearly as well. 
Go with the best dealer in your area- hopefully it's Fisher IF so go with A 7.6 FISHER RD!!!! Your 4.6 liter will push fine.


----------



## StoneDevil

even though i don't have a plow i have been researching to see which plow would be best for my 2001 F150 4.6L with tow package i have the 6250 GVWR with it 3600 Front i have found that the western mid weight or the SnoWay 26 series to best suit my needs if i were you i Would consider the SnoWay for its DP ........ this will be my choice for next season


----------



## Newdude

i would say to go with the 5.4 and the tow package jmo.


----------



## ken75ranger

Get the 5.4. You'll be much happier.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i think the rule to go buy will pulling or pushing is to get the most bullet proof drivetrain u can get. the biggest motor and tranny a gear set of like 410 or 373 the 373 will get better gas mileage the 410s drink gas at freeway speed. the 5.4triton 3valve is a nice motor with stock exhaust there real quiet so i run a flow 40 it gives me some more balls pullin a trailer when i gotta go around somebody on the freeway best 80bucks i spent. o and a good set of tires ones u like with a more agressive tread then stock the stock 150tires r a joke mine as well be street slicks.


----------



## daveolejnik

I would definatly go with the 5.4. As for the plow set-up - I would go with a western or boss. Wichever one is the easiest to get parts for were you live. Im using a wetern unimount 7' 6" on a chevy 2500 right now and it works great. I havnt had a problem with the plow yet.


----------



## 66 BADBOY

Thanks for the replies guys.

I found out that the 4.6 truck is not a 4.6. Its actually the 5.4L, its a 2006 model. Supercab, 6.5ft box. 3.73 gears, with trailer tow. So both trucks are the same except the 2006 is a Supercab (extended cab) wiht a 6.5 box and the other is a 2006 Crewcab (true 4 door) with a 5.5 box. 

And here's the issue I'm finding with the whole deal.....

3750 FGAWR on the 2006 Supercab. 
3600 FGAWR on the 2006 Crewcab.

On the Western site, the plow selector will not recommend a plow unless its a minimum of 4010 FGAWR. So should I follow that? I gotta believe there are plenty of people on here with the 3750 front axle running a plow? Am I worrying too much about this stuff?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

IMO, yes you are worrying to much. For the amount you plow you should be fine with just about any 7.5 I would say dealer location and YOUR brand preference should decide it for you. As most all will say, put a set of timberins on the front to help with the weight if your worried about it.


----------



## 66 BADBOY

AbsoluteH&L;519880 said:


> IMO, yes you are worrying to much. For the amount you plow you should be fine with just about any 7.5 I would say dealer location and YOUR brand preference should decide it for you. As most all will say, put a set of timberins on the front to help with the weight if your worried about it.


In the back of my mind, that is what I'm thinking too. Just want to be sure before I plop down the cash for a truck and a plow that I don't make a mistake.

I need to look into the Timbrens. Are they just a helper spring? Does the ride become harsh when the plow is off?

And I think its down to the Western and the Boss plows. There is a local dealer for each. The only reason I might weigh more to the Western is that it seems like a lot of auto parts stores and Tractor Supply carry replcement parts. I don't know of any other place around here that carries Boss stuff except the dealer, and I don't think they are open on Sundays.

Is this what you are referring to for Timbrens: http://www.truckspring.com/timbren-kit-front-ff150e.html

Thanks for your help guys!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Yep, thats them. Personally I have never used them, but have heard tons of positive comments on them here and locally. I simply removed the bump stop on my Ford and put a few washers on it then bolted it back up. POOF !!! extended bump stop / budget timbren. Works fine by me.


----------

